# Cyprichromis w/ Haps/Peacocks



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a 125g (72"x18"x22") auquariam with predominately Haps/Peacocks and some form Lake Tanganyika (Calvus, Daffodils, Dutch Orange).

Further to my recent post about adding Trets to the above mix, what about adding Cyps?

I have been told by 1 expert, never to add Cyps with Haps/Peacocks, since the Malawi's will be too aggressive on them.

Another expert said as long as the Cyps are big enough, they should be ok, and look great in the tank since they occupy the top portion, generally.

Thoughts, or experiences?

Mark.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't, but then I wouldn't have the calvus or daffodils in there, either.

This must be a relatively new tank...or the brichardis must be really young or all female!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just curious which haps and peacocks?

The last time I kept them I had a taller tank and they were in with smaller peacocks and the peacocks stayed towards the bottom and they never really bothered each other. I am not sure I would keep them in a standard 6' 125g with peacocks and haps. I really don't think they would be happy in a long tank with fish they are not really used to. If I were in your shoes I would consider another tank for your tangs.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

cichlidaholic said:


> I wouldn't, but then I wouldn't have the calvus or daffodils in there, either.
> 
> This must be a relatively new tank...or the brichardis must be really young or all female!


Yes, i got my tank officially running around Nov. 12.
The calvus are doing great...the only fights that break out are amoungst themselves.
The daffodils are good too.....no one picks on them and they keep to themselves.
But I heard if they mate....watch out!


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Just curious which haps and peacocks?
> 
> The last time I kept them I had a taller tank and they were in with smaller peacocks and the peacocks stayed towards the bottom and they never really bothered each other. I am not sure I would keep them in a standard 6' 125g with peacocks and haps. I really don't think they would be happy in a long tank with fish they are not really used to. If I were in your shoes I would consider another tank for your tangs.


I have a couple of Sulpher Heads, German Red, OB's, Blue Doplhins, Lithobytes, Nimbochromis (sp?), Lwandas. Jakes, Flavescent, Oblique Zebras, etc.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious which haps and peacocks?
> ...


What kind of Nimbochromis? I still recommend setting up another tank for your tangs. They and you will be much happier. Plus....you get another tank. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The question as to which Nimbochromis is key. Most of them get big enough mouths to eat leptosoma. Big Jumbos probably not though. You would also need the Cyps to be near the same size as the Haps to start, you don't want juveniles, unless your Haps are juveniles.

Yes, the daffodils are going to cause serious issues in the tank when they mature, but then it really just isn't a great mix to begin with, as in ideal for the fish.

You really are going to need over a dozen Cyps in such a tank though, which might be a challenge in this mixed tank.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

The nimbochromis I have is Polystigma.
2 Juevies.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm going to say that a big male polystigma is likely to try and eat Cyps... not a good idea to put minnows in with a large mouthed predator.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting.
Even if the Cyps are 5-6"....do you think the Polystigma will still pose a threat?

Also, I have seen different info sources as to the size of Polystigmas.
Do you personally know how big they get?
Some sites say 7-9" max, while other say 12"?

tks.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> MarkyMark75 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Silly question: why would the Tangs I have be happier in a separate tank if the Peacocks/Haps leave them alone?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MarkyMark75 said:


> Interesting.
> Even if the Cyps are 5-6"....do you think the Polystigma will still pose a threat?
> 
> Also, I have seen different info sources as to the size of Polystigmas.
> ...


They will get 10" fairly easily, 12" is a bit rare.

Even with Wild Caught Jumbo Cyps, females are more like 4-5", while BIG males are 6"... tank raised, even smaller. You'll want really 15-18 Jumbo Cyps in a tank, or they tend to knock each other offer. A 10-12" polystigma is going to easily eat a small skinny Jumbo Cyp female... think about it a bit.

--------------------------

As far as the rest of the Tangs you've listed, they have conflicting territorial needs. Conflicting.... Not ideal.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> I'm going to say that a big male polystigma is likely to try and eat Cyps... not a good idea to put minnows in with a large mouthed predator.


This will happen FOR SURE. I had a Polystigma many many years ago and this was before the internet and I really didn't know much about their behavior. Long story short he would play dead and wait for smaller fish to swim by and try to eat them. I mean he would literally lie down on the sand on his side and no movement at all. None. I thought he was dead, tried to scoop him out and he took off. He did this several times throughout the night before I figured it out.

They are predators and will eat smaller fish. No doubt about it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> Silly question: why would the Tangs I have be happier in a separate tank if the Peacocks/Haps leave them alone?


I wouldn't really worry about the haps/peacocks attacking/harassing most tangs but the other way around depending on which tangs and malawi's we are talking about. Also they have issues understanding each others signals. I tried this again, knowing it likely wouldn't work, not too long ago with a Calvus in one of my peacock and hap tanks and it really caused issued between him and my dominant male peacock. The Calvus didn't understand that he was in the territory of the peacock and the peacock would show and side up against him but the Calvus wouldn't budge. He actually ignored him. This sent the dominant male into a frenzy attacking other fish that would run from him. Just caused WW3 in my tank and besides the Calvus didn't seem too happy with all the activity.

Now there are other considerations as well but personally I just don't think it is worth the hassle. Just my $.02


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to say that a big male polystigma is likely to try and eat Cyps... not a good idea to put minnows in with a large mouthed predator.
> ...


Thanks for the tip.
I did read about how Nimbichromis like to play dead to catch prey.....I didn't realize it was so realistic even you as the owner was convinced it was dead, lol......wow....funny creatures.
Probably best not to get the cyps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


I would skip them for sure. As for the Nimbo's...I have only seen the Polystigma do it although I have heard of some other species doing it as well. Really cool to watch.


----------

